# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΙΞΕΡ ΧΕΙΡΟΣ

## amentzelos

Καλησπερα.
Εχω ενα μιξερ  braun multimix 350 watt το οποιο για τους δικους του λογους δεν γυριζει με τις στροφες που γυριζε πριν (μαλλον ζοριστικε κατα το κτυπημα της ζυμης) .Σε ολες τις ταχυτητες γυριζουν τα ποδαρικα αλλα οχι με την αναλογη ταχυτητα. 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το είδες οπτικά το μοτέρ? σπινθηρίζει? μυρίζει ? γρανάζια καπούτ? .. δώσε και μοντέλο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5chpv8v6J7Y

----------


## amentzelos

Το μοτερ γυριζει ,δεν μυριζει,τα γραναζια καλα .Το μοντελο multimix 350 watt αυτο γραφει πανω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχει επάνω ένα Triac ? μπορείς να το εξετάσεις ?

----------


## amentzelos

Πετρο , Εννοεις να το μετρισω ; Μονο πολυμετρο εχω .Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχαι καει κανενα τυλιγμα στο μοτερ ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο , Εννοεις να το μετρισω ; Μονο πολυμετρο εχω .Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχαι καει κανενα τυλιγμα στο μοτερ ;


Όλα πιθανά .. 
http://www.fixya.com/support/t433779...stops_will_not

----------

